

Demosend – Easier life in music business - Demosend
http://www.demosend.com

======
Demosend
Hi, consider that the site is in public beta test. With the new update in
february you'll menage your bid and agreement inside Demosend and distribute
your music on the online stores and receive your royalties directly in your
account. In our opinion SC is a social for music instead Demosend is for
artists that need labels (and contrary) and search a connection to go on sale

------
logn
Needs HTTPS.

Nice design. But I don't like how scrolling adds entries to my browser
history.

I'm curious why artists/labels would use this rather than soundcloud. It seems
you have features to make deals happen easier?

